
Mozilla unveils 28 horror stories about YouTube’s recommendation algorithm - charlesism
https://thenextweb.com/google/2019/10/15/mozilla-unveils-28-horror-stories-about-youtubes-recommendation-algorithm/
======
ladberg
The actual site you probably want is here:
[https://foundation.mozilla.org/en/campaigns/youtube-
regrets/](https://foundation.mozilla.org/en/campaigns/youtube-regrets/)

